
The Chevrolet Bolt Is Exactly What Tesla Motors Wanted - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/the-chevrolet-bolt-is-exactly-what-tesla-motors-wanted-1751470440
======
Gravityloss
It looks like a small cheap gasoline car from the outside, so, in comparison,
it's easy for fancier electrics to look good.

Don't mean to lessen the car, long range for a relatively reasonable price is
probably a lot more important than sleek looks if you want to sell a lot of
them.

~~~
Grishnakh
From the photos I've seen, it looks cheaper on the inside than the outside.
The inside looks like the interior of a $12K car, not a $30k (after rebates)
car.

But as you say, if you only have $30k and want a EV, this is your best option
right now because of the good range.

